# Seaweed Soap??



## Mermaidmommaof4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for or experience with Seaweed soap? Does it have health benefits? Ideas? Or Impressions? I would be very interested in heard some feedback - Thank You!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 20, 2011)

I make seaweed soap, but don't make any claims. You can't, unless you have deep enough pockets like the big manufacturers do for some expensive testing.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVE seaweed soaps!

If you state that your soap has health benefits, your soap is no longer soap, it is a drug.

Take a look here:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=4212

It will look like mumbo-jumbo at first, but it will begin to make sense once you have read it over a few times.

Some claims make your soap a cosmetic, some make it a drug. It's up to you to know the difference and it's all pretty grey to boot.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 20, 2011)

I used some kelp powder in a small batch and it stunk! Luckily, the smell faded after about 2 to 3 months and then all I could smell was the FO. I don't know how beneficial kelp is but it did provide a slight exfoliation.


----------



## Mermaidmommaof4 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Ok - Thanks*

This is why it is so good to talk to people. - I hadn't thought about the legalities - I am in Canada - Where do I go to look up the legalities?


----------



## AmyW (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll be moving to Alberta later this year and we have a few Canadian members (so there's lots of info, and the laws are different from the US), check out the Canadian Guild of Bath & Body Crafters on facebook. Be prepared to spend at least 1 solid year from now perfecting and testing recipes, getting insurance, etc.


----------



## maya (Feb 22, 2011)

i do a seaweed soap.
hazel- you had some stick? i thought i would because of the way seaweed smells when its breaking down on the shore but i didnt.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2011)

maya said:
			
		

> i do a seaweed soap.
> hazel- you had some stick? i thought i would because of the way seaweed smells when its breaking down on the shore but i didnt.



maya - 

IMO, Kelp powder has an unpleasant scent but other people might like it. What does yours smell like?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2011)

This looks fabulous: http://www.etsy.com/listing/65895899/se ... t=handmade
So does this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/62072815/ov ... t=handmade


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2011)

They look great but I think both people crossed the FDA line in their descriptions.


----------



## paillo (Feb 22, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> This looks fabulous: http://www.etsy.com/listing/65895899/se ... t=handmade
> So does this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/62072815/ov ... t=handmade



pretty! i've used kelp powder in soap, but would like to try some real seaweed (next time i get to the shore i'll have to bring some home). mine didn't stink, but then i didn't use much. i think i would like the real seaweed for the salt it provides --or better yet, i think i'd put it in a salt batch!


----------



## krissy (Feb 22, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couldn't you get some of the seaweed wrap stuff they use for sushi from the store instead and grind it up? lol

our food co-op store sells it. i almost bought some last week.


----------



## maya (Feb 22, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> maya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salt water. i guess it did smell. just not as intensely as i thought it would.


----------



## paillo (Feb 22, 2011)

> pretty! i've used kelp powder in soap, but would like to try some real seaweed (next time i get to the shore i'll have to bring some home). mine didn't stink, but then i didn't use much. i think i would like the real seaweed for the salt it provides --or better yet, i think i'd put it in a salt batch!



couldn't you get some of the seaweed wrap stuff they use for sushi from the store instead and grind it up? lol

our food co-op store sells it. i almost bought some last week.[/quote]

actually, i've been meaning to try just soaking some nori, then cutting it into strips and using it


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't... Really, don't. It's the only batch I had to toss so far. Smelled sickening; like rubbing a dead fish on your body


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 6, 2013)

paillo said:


> pretty! i've used kelp powder in soap, but would like to try some real seaweed (next time i get to the shore i'll have to bring some home). mine didn't stink, but then i didn't use much. i think i would like the real seaweed for the salt it provides --or better yet, i think i'd put it in a salt batch!



seaweed that is washed up on shore is not great to use , reason being that is "dead" seaweed. certain time of the year the ocean "cleans itself" and it washes to shore by the ton . 

made a "seaweed soap" two days ago and it came out great. no bad smell and looks great.


----------

